# 1190 Power Steering Problem



## bfain (May 28, 2009)

We keep losing power steering fluid from the reservoir on our 1190. The fluid foams up and pushes out the overflow on the top. Does anyone know why the fluid would be foaming up like that in the reservoir? Thanks!

B. Fain


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Bfain!

Are there any other issues with the power steering? Noisy? Any leaks? Is the fluid level OK? 

It sounds like your getting air in the system somehow that is going through the pump causing the fluid to bubble. I would think the pump would be making a whining noise if that was the case.

Maybe one of the other guys here will have more suggestions.

Andy


----------



## bfain (May 28, 2009)

The power steering does whine/squeal, which I have assumed to be from the fluid blowing out and getting low. I read somewhere about a seal on the front of the pump needing to be replaced that could be letting air in to make the fluid foam and push it out the overflow.

I think the pumps are made by Eaton. They make a seal kit for them but I'm not sure how to fix it, because the pump units are pressed together. If we were able to get it apart and new seals put in it, would we ever be able to get it back together?



> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Welcome to the Tractor Forum Bfain!
> 
> Are there any other issues with the power steering? Noisy? Any leaks? Is the fluid level OK?
> ...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

If your oil is foaming chances are your using the wrong oil. If you are using ATF or hytran it shouldn't foam.. Check put I think that tractor may have a filter in the reservoir. If like most power steering belts you have to remove other belts to replace it. Try good belt dressing or some clorox to stop squealing. Go to caseih.com and you should find a parts break down of pump.
caseman-d


----------



## bfain (May 28, 2009)

*Case 1190 Power Steering Problem*

We picked up some TCH fluid from a local Case IH dealer that has opened up again near us. Problem is, I can't get time to see if it is going to bubble up, because we now have a leak in the lines running out to the steering cylinder from under the dash. I've got to get new hoses made to keep the fluid in long enough now to see if the TCH will stop it from foaming.

We also found out that they don't make the power steering pump that is on this 1190. I guess that explains why I couldn't find it online to price one.

All of the belts are new on it. We changed those a couple of months ago, which is no small undertaking. But, we will have to clean it, like you are talking about to get the fluid off of it. Thanks for the help!

BFain


----------

